# Virus/spyware slowing system and impeding functions



## LastHour

Hi,

So sometime in the past week a friend using my computer may have visited some malicious website and unintentionally downloaded virus or spyware programs onto my system. Currently when I'm browsing in Firefox, random ads apparently based on what I'm browsing at the time will pop up at regular intervals - for example if I'm browsing ncaa.com the ads might be about streaming sports games online, and they get very annoying since they will start playing video and sound automatically. The virus has also caused noticeable changes to my system functionality. Some of the icons on the taskbar don't load up anymore when I start the system - things like volume control and wireless connections. A lot of my system resources are also getting eaten up and my computer shows as "busy" all the time. When I close the lid of my computer the screen turns off, and when I open the lid again it won't turn back on (this is a minor problem, really, but I just wonder what kind of system changes the virus has been causing). I have tried to use System Restore but seems like all the restore points for the past month are now corrupted, which may be due to McAfee, which pops up a message once in a while notifying me of a detection and automatic deletion of a file. I'm running Windows XP Media Center on a Dell Vostro 1500 laptop. Please help me analyze and solve this problem. Thanks in advance.

======================================== HJT Log ========================================

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:01:43 AM, on 3/29/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\StormII\stormliv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\vstskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\OEM02Mon.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\stsystra.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDLL32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\McTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Yao\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Tencent\QQ\TXPlatform.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Tencent\QQ\QQ.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\3M\PSNLite\PsnLite.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\3M\PSNLite\PSNGive.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\Acrobat.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 194.36.10.156:3127
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;<local>;*.local
O1 - Hosts: 82.98.235.133 browser-security.microsoft.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.98.235.133 url.adtrgt.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.98.235.133 best-click-scanner.info
O1 - Hosts: 82.98.235.133 antivirus-xp-pro-2009.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.98.235.133 microsoft.infosecuritycenter.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.98.235.133 microsoft.softwaresecurityhelp.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.98.235.133 onlinenotifyq.net
O1 - Hosts: 82.98.235.133 antivirusxp-pro-2009.com
O1 - Hosts: 82.98.235.133 microsoft.browser-security-center.com
O2 - BHO: Thunder AtOnce - {01443AEC-0FD1-40fd-9C87-E93D1494C233} - C:\Program Files\Thunder Network\Thunder\ComDlls\TDAtOnce_Now.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: AddTask Class - {24F06550-65E3-4D1C-8CFE-839C296B5530} - C:\Program Files\eREAD6.0\eREAD6.0\IEeREAD.dll
O2 - BHO: flashget urlcatch - {2F364306-AA45-47B5-9F9D-39A8B94E7EF7} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jccatch.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.3.1.15.dll
O2 - BHO: AddTask Class - {6A19C29D-ED45-4483-8999-9F939C8161F2} - C:\Program Files\eREAD6.0\eREAD6.0\WebHook.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6bcaae4b-6f69-4c9a-a652-e67c9ed34291} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mefolara.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: ThunderBHO - {889D2FEB-5411-4565-8998-1DD2C5261283} - C:\Program Files\Thunder Network\Thunder\ComDlls\xunleiBHO_Now.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: FlashGet GetFlash Class - {F156768E-81EF-470C-9057-481BA8380DBA} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\getflash.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEM02Mon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\OEM02Mon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] %ProgramFiles%\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVHotkey] rundll32.exe nvHotkey.dll,Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RunDLL32.exe NvMCTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KONICA MINOLTA magicolor 2400W STD] C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSTMON_S.EXE STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [rilejiliso] Rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\modehile.dll",s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [7427decd] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\munovolu.dll",b
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPM7714ed51] Rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\yigefihi.dll",a
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Yao\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download All with FlashGet - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_all.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with FlashGet - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Ê¹ÓÃÑ¸À×ÏÂÔØ - C:\Program Files\Thunder Network\Thunder\Program\geturl.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Ê¹ÓÃÑ¸À×ÏÂÔØÈ«²¿Á´½Ó - C:\Program Files\Thunder Network\Thunder\Program\getallurl.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Ìí¼Óµ½QQ±íÇé - C:\Program Files\Tencent\QQ\AddEmotion.htm
O9 - Extra button: ????5 - {09BA8F6D-CB54-424B-839C-C2A6C8E6B436} - C:\Program Files\Thunder Network\Thunder\Thunder.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ????5 - {09BA8F6D-CB54-424B-839C-C2A6C8E6B436} - C:\Program Files\Thunder Network\Thunder\Thunder.exe
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: BitComet - {D18A0B52-D63C-4ed0-AFC6-C1E3DC1AF43A} - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.3.1.15.dll/206 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\FlashGet.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\FlashGet.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/download/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase5483.cab
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} (HP Download Manager) - https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab
O16 - DPF: {78ABDC59-D8E7-44D3-9A76-9A0918C52B4A} (DLoader Class) - http://dl.uc.sina.com/cab/downloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {AC414988-E5BB-4C2C-873B-EA53D2F3D23A} (CCTVUpdateInstall) - http://t.live.cctv.com/ieocx/CCTVUpdateInstall.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: mbox - {3050F3DA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: mboxflash - {3050F3DA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: tbs - {3E4CEC51-CD44-4C57-8C52-B9597836C866} - E:\TbsPlug.dll (file missing)
O18 - Filter: application/xhtml+xml; charset=iso-8859-1 - {32F66A26-7614-11D4-BD11-00104BD3F987} - C:\Program Files\Design Science\MathPlayer\MathMLMimer.dll
O18 - Filter: application/xhtml+xml; charset=utf-8 - {32F66A26-7614-11D4-BD11-00104BD3F987} - C:\Program Files\Design Science\MathPlayer\MathMLMimer.dll
O18 - Filter: text/xml; charset=iso-8859-1 - {32F66A26-7614-11D4-BD11-00104BD3F987} - C:\Program Files\Design Science\MathPlayer\MathMLMimer.dll
O18 - Filter: text/xml; charset=utf-8 - {32F66A26-7614-11D4-BD11-00104BD3F987} - C:\Program Files\Design Science\MathPlayer\MathMLMimer.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINDOWS\system32\dufabuyo.dll c:\windows\system32\yigefihi.dll
O21 - SSODL: SSODL - {EC43E3FD-5C60-46a6-97D7-E0B85DBDD6C4} - c:\windows\system32\yigefihi.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: STS - {EC43E3FD-5C60-46a6-97D7-E0B85DBDD6C4} - c:\windows\system32\yigefihi.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: BrlAPI - Unknown owner - C:\cygwin\bin\cygrunsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Contrl Center of Storm Media (ccosm) - ???????????? - C:\Program Files\StormII\stormliv.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee McShield (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Manager (McTaskManager) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\vstskmgr.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage Back-End Service - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SsBeSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE

--
End of file - 17918 bytes


----------

